# בא feminine form



## Ali Smith

Shalom, what is the feminine of בא? For example, if I wanted to change הוא עדין לא בא to make it about a female, how would I change בא?

Thanks.


----------



## slus

Simple - באה
היא עדין לא באה


----------



## shalom00

With the emphasis on the first syllable.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Does it mean “She still hasn’t come.”?


----------



## slus

Yes.
And בא and באה are both the past and presents forms of the verb.


----------



## Ali Smith

So, there’s no difference in pronunciation between “She came” and “She is coming”?


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> So, there’s no difference in pronunciation between “She came” and “She is coming”?



In formal Hebrew there is. The present tense is stressed on the last syllable.


----------



## slus

You can tell by the context


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! I think it's similar to אשתי טסה., which could mean either "My wife flew." or "My wife is flying." in colloquial Hebrew.

In modern Hebrew, however, the stress is different: it's on the second syllable in the present tense: ishti ta-SA. However, nobody ever speaks that way.


----------



## Drink

I think you meant "formal Hebrew" instead of "modern Hebrew". They're both modern.


----------



## Ali Smith

Yes, sorry.


----------



## Ali Smith

Drink said:


> In formal Hebrew there is. The present tense is stressed on the last syllable.


Yes, I've noticed that in colloquial Hebrew you stress _ba'a_ on the first syllable even when it means "[She] is coming."
However, today I heard someone say בפעם הבאה אני רוצה להישאר יותר זמן., and he stressed _ba'a_ on the last syllable. So, maybe both stresses are used in colloquial Hebrew but only the latter is used in formal Hebrew.

By the way, I would have expected _ha-pa'am ha-ba'a_ instead of _ba-pa'am ha-ba'a_ because when you want to say something like "This time I'm going to Jerusalem." you say _ha-pa'am ani nose'a lirushalayim_, not _ba-pa'am_.


----------



## Drink

Regarding the stress, it's probably because הבאה was used as an adjective rather than as a verb.

הפעם is an an exception. Often a definite time phrase without a preposition means "this (current) X". Like הפעם = "this time", השנה = "this year", היום = "today". But in other cases, you have to use a preposition: בפעם הבאה = "next year", בשנה שעברה = "last year".


----------

